# Another time bomb explodes on the MSM



## a_majoor (28 Aug 2009)

What other interesting stories are out there that the MSM is hiding? I suspect there are lots of ticking time bombs that will come to light in the next little while as MSM dishonesty is exposed in the Blogosphere, talk radio, alternative press etc. This will also begin to affect the Administration and Congress as their cover is stripped away as well...

http://littlegreenfootballs.com/article/34541_Rathergate-_Mapes_Knew_Bush_Volunteered_for_Vietnam



> *Rathergate: Mapes Knew Bush Volunteered for Vietnam*
> 
> Media | Thu, Aug 27, 2009 at 10:26:43 am PDT
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Aug 2009)

Apparently, this has been out in the open in the open and ignorered approximately four years and seven months (more on link).

Goldberg Recycles AIM Archives in Laughable “Scoop”

AIM Column  |  By Cliff Kincaid  |  August 26, 2009

http://www.aim.org/aim-column/goldberg-recycles-aim-archives-in-laughable-scoop/

Former CBS News employee and "insider" Bernard Goldberg breathlessly asserted on the O'Reilly Factor on Tuesday night that a source had given him a "Deep Throat type of tip" about the old Rathergate scandal, in which then-CBS Evening News anchorman Dan Rather had used forged documents to smear President George W. Bush before the 2004 election. Goldberg said the information was so important that he was putting it immediately on his website. Sure enough, he posted it at 7:58 p.m. EDT, just before he appeared on the O'Reilly show.

Goldberg claimed that 99.9 percent of the people, including O'Reilly, didn't know anything about this "lost crucial fact." O'Reilly, playing along, wanted Goldberg, a Fox News contributor, to give us his "exclusive."  

Sorry Bernie. Your "scoop" is old news. It's no "exclusive." Your Deep Throat is pulling your leg. AIM had the story four years and seven months ago and everyone knows it.


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Aug 2009)

Update. See Link: http://www.aim.org/aim-column/an-oreilly-ambush-interview-for-dan-rather/

An O’Reilly Ambush Interview for Dan Rather?

AIM Column  |  By Cliff Kincaid  |  August 28, 2009


----------



## a_majoor (2 Sep 2009)

An interesting aside, R62's posts are almost identical to posts by various other people in the blogosphere who try to discredit the story. Do they log onto some site to get marching orders and talking points, or are they on some sort of email list?

Anyway, it looks like being lapdogs isn't enough, this is how the Administration is treating their most faithful acolytes:

http://theplumline.whorunsgov.com/political-media/obamas-political-operation-escalates-attack-on-media-raises-money-off-failure-to-debunk-lies/



> The Plum LineGreg Sargent's blog
> *Obama’s Political Operation Escalates Attack On Media; Raises Money Off Failure To Debunk “Lies”*
> 
> This has to be the Obama camp’s most direct and premeditated shot at the media yet: His outside political operation just blasted an email to supporters directly faulting the press for falling down on the job of debunking health care “lies.”
> ...



Now that they discover the Administration isn't in the business of "quid pro quo" anymore, maybe more interesting reporting will begin to emerge. After all, they considered themselves crusaders for "Fierce moral urgency" and "Hope and Change", may now be feeling this:

_Make haste to reassure us, I beg you, and tell us that our fellow citizens understand us, support us, and protect us as we ourselves are protecting the glory of the Empire.

 “If it should be otherwise, if we should have to leave our bleached bones on these desert sands in vain, then beware the fury of the Legions.”

    Centurion Marcus Flavinius, Second Cohort, Augusta Legion to his cousin Tertullus in Rome_


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Sep 2009)

Well Thucydies I sent you a PM this A.M. as I did not understand your comment. No reply.

The posts/links are substantiating your original post, not attempting to discredit the story.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Sep 2009)

Come on Thucydies, you made an unfounded statement 24 hours ago. Why hide?


----------



## PanaEng (4 Sep 2009)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> An interesting aside, R62's posts are almost identical to posts by various other people in the blogosphere who try to discredit the story. Do they log onto some site to get marching orders and talking points, or are they on some sort of email list?


With all due respect - and I am not taking sides or defending anyone 
could not the same be said about your sources? I think they are at least as reputable as R62's and as balanced.

cheers,
Frank


----------

